# New Bbc Beer? Series To Download



## np1962 (13/1/09)

Hi Guys 

Oz and James Drink to Brirain.

Am currently downloading episode one of This Series and will make the torrent available here shortly.
Having seen their series on wine I think this should be quite entertaining.

Nige P


----------



## np1962 (13/1/09)

OK Downloaded quicker than expected!

Torrent available HERE

Please download and seed for a while as in the past.

Enjoy. Cheers.

Nige P


----------



## Fermented (13/1/09)

Thank you!

Am d/l now and will seed until Thursday AM.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## np1962 (13/1/09)

Fermented said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Am d/l now and will seed until Thursday AM.
> 
> Cheers - Fermented.



Thanks Fermented,
Will get further episodes as available, they air on a Tuesday in the UK so Ep 2 should be available this Thursday with further Eps weekly. 8 in total.
Just watched Ep 1, should be a good series.
Starts in Gods Own County! Yorkshire.... even a brief visit to my home town, Huddersfield. Memories!

Nige P


----------



## Bribie G (13/1/09)

+1


----------



## Fermented (13/1/09)

I'll see if I can go longer, but most likely will throttle back during the day as work is starting to come in (drips and drabs) but will either halt it on TH AM or throttle back to 5 or 10 K as there's a big job coming in then.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Sully (13/1/09)

Downloading now and will seed for as long as my pc is on, which is generally 24/7.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## np1962 (13/1/09)

8 or 9 seeds now so I am going to throttle back also to save some mb for episode 2 later this week.
Bloody bigpond counting my uploads as well as down.

Nige P


----------



## beersatan (13/1/09)

Thanks for the heads up on this and thanks for seeding it.
I'm seeding it now and will for as long as I can.


----------



## Bribie G (13/1/09)

Awesome. There was a quick tour of Fawcett's maltings at Castleford and the guys actually walked on the grains on the hallowed malting floor itself - I brought my 5k shrinks of Otter out of the store room and showed them "hey kids that's where you were born..."

And what about the train ride from Dewsbury through Huddersfield to Stalybridge with three station bars serving 30 different real ales.. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

Warning. Butters, do NOT download this, you will be sitting with tears rolling down your face. 

Off to grab a Hovis and a crackin' piece of Wensleydale........


----------



## razE (13/1/09)

Great! Thanks for the d/l, will seed!


----------



## Aaron (13/1/09)

You can get it here:

http://www.newzleech.com/?group=&minag...search&adv=

For those that know how to usenet.


----------



## quantocks (13/1/09)

I'll throw this on my 100mbit seedbox tonight


----------



## buttersd70 (13/1/09)

As always, nige, you're a scholar and a gent.  Thanks also for the heads up, I almost forgot about this.
Must get together for a beer soon...


----------



## np1962 (13/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> As always, nige, you're a scholar and a gent.  Thanks also for the heads up, I almost forgot about this.
> Must get together for a beer soon...




No Problem butters,
May happen Saturday, AMB meet?


----------



## buttersd70 (14/1/09)

NigeP62 said:


> No Problem butters,
> May happen Saturday, AMB meet?


Perfic. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Doc (14/1/09)

Will leave mine open until the next ep.
Uploaded/shared 1.65Gb overnight, but all quiet now.

Watched it last night, and thought they did a pretty good job detailing the raw ingredients. Much better than other programs attempts.
Hell, there was even a kiwi on the program 

Thanks again NigeP62. Much appreciated.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## InCider (14/1/09)

Thanks Nige!

DL now, will do same as Doc and seed until next episode.

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop (14/1/09)

Doc said:


> Watched it last night, and thought they did a pretty good job detailing the raw ingredients. Much better than other programs attempts.
> 
> Thanks again NigeP62. Much appreciated.



+1

Thanks Nige, seeded overnight, InCider was probably sucking on it :lol:


----------



## InCider (14/1/09)

A Gentleman never tells Mike! :lol:


----------



## Interloper (14/1/09)

Great show, I like their banter and oh how I wish all our train stations had quaint little pubs like the ones in this ep! 

Anyone from SA know the hideous Keswick train station pub? Like a 1982 cafeteria!

Nice to see and Italian and a kiwi making Yorkshire bitter - how nice was that estate? Damn!

And by the way, piratebay.org has copies and always has lots of seeders...

Waiting for the next ep eagerly.


----------



## Fermented (14/1/09)

Looks like Episode 2 is up on the link Adam mentioned... 

Long time since I d/l'ed that way and don't know how to in a windowed environment (came from the original text-only shell account time in computing). Anyone willing to grab it and seed it?

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Fermented (14/1/09)

Nix that... it has already shown up on Mininova and is coming in at 25 kb/s.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## np1962 (14/1/09)

Have Uploaded episode two on my usual site

Episode 2 is available HERE

Episode 1 available HERE


Enjoy. Cheers.

Nige P


----------



## shonky (14/1/09)

I was at the Worcester beer festival in the (english) summer when they were filming this? Haven't DL'd yet. They had each made a homebrew kit while on the road and were getting them judged by some of the official CAMRA judges.

I spoke to one of the judges later in the day and he said that they were bloody disgusting!

Have they shown this bit yet?


----------



## buttersd70 (14/1/09)

shonky said:


> Have they shown this bit yet?



not in ep 1...sounds like a repetition of Chateau d'Jag. :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (14/1/09)

Downloading #2 and seeding both episodes now

Edit: and what walker doing the Pennine Way has not got blotto at the Tan Hill pub appearing before them like a mirage in the midst of the endless moorland and fells. :icon_drool2:


----------



## np1962 (14/1/09)

BribieG said:


> Downloading #2 and seeding both episodes now
> 
> Edit: and what walker doing the Pennine Way has not got blotto at the Tan Hill pub appearing before them like a mirage in the midst of the endless moorland and fells. :icon_drool2:




Geez... must be time for a beer.. just read that as "what wanker" Really must pay more attention


----------



## buttersd70 (14/1/09)

They do seem to be fixated on Yorkshire at the moment....which goes to prove the old addage.....There are 2 types of English beer. Those from Yorkshire, and the rest. :lol:
edit...even if James is a Southern bloody Kentish fairy. (hows your dartbboard, Muckey? B)  )


----------



## Bribie G (14/1/09)

just got a corrupt torrent msg and it stopped downloading


----------



## Steve (14/1/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Starts in Gods Own County! Yorkshire....



Yorkshire? Phffffft! Get over a bit to the west and your in Gods Own County! h34r: :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## quantocks (14/1/09)

ep1:http://thebox.bz/details.php?id=63113
ep2:http://thebox.bz/details.php?id=63803

speed? as fast as your connection can handle


----------



## buttersd70 (14/1/09)

Steve said:


> Yorkshire? Phffffft! Get over a bit to the west and your in Gods Own County! h34r: :lol:
> Cheers
> Steve



oooooh, you are awful. But I _like _ya. :lol: 
Only one good thing comes out of lancashire......
(anyone?)


----------



## np1962 (14/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> oooooh, you are awful. But I _like _ya. :lol:
> Only one good thing comes out of lancashire......
> (anyone?)



Gotta be the road to Yorkshire!


----------



## Jazman (14/1/09)

use the usenet it be a faster d/load in the second show James gets out a new home brew kit so maybe soon we shall him brew


----------



## buttersd70 (14/1/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Gotta be the road to Yorkshire!



Right, monkey!!! :lol: 
Bloody Nora, that were quick!...


----------



## quantocks (14/1/09)

Jazman said:


> use the usenet it be a faster d/load in the second show James gets out a new home brew kit so maybe soon we shall him brew



currently grabbing UK BB, it's always a hoot compared to the absolute shit they put on here.







not bad speed for what I've got. about 4gb/hour.


----------



## buttersd70 (14/1/09)

Like a five year old in in '96....."my innernet's faster than your innnernet. ppphhhhht.  "


Jeebuz wept.....


----------



## Interloper (15/1/09)

RE Ep 2:

Does anyone know what that nice piece of copper kit from Germany was called? Wouldn't mind one of those in the shed.

I am assuming that much of the supposed brewing process will be faked as I cannot imagine them traveling with wort/brew in a fermenter in the caravan sloshing around whilst they drive.


----------



## Doc (15/1/09)

Interloper said:


> RE Ep 2:
> 
> Does anyone know what that nice piece of copper kit from Germany was called? Wouldn't mind one of those in the shed.
> 
> I am assuming that much of the supposed brewing process will be faked as I cannot imagine them traveling with wort/brew in a fermenter in the caravan sloshing around whilst they drive.




I think it is something similar to this.
Looked to be more copper though.

Doc


----------



## Screwtop (15/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> which goes to prove the old addage.....There are 2 types of English beer. Those from Yorkshire, and the rest. :lol:



Aye, you speak Tyke Tung Butters?

DL'd Ep 2 and seeded both last night.


----------



## Doc (15/1/09)

Actually it looked more like this one.

Doc


----------



## buttersd70 (15/1/09)

Interloper said:


> I am assuming that much of the supposed brewing process will be faked as I cannot imagine them traveling with wort/brew in a fermenter in the caravan sloshing around whilst they drive.


wouldn't surprise me with those two :lol: Like when james did the red wine in the boot of the Jag, in the original Big wine adventure.



Screwtop said:


> Aye, you speak Tyke Tung Butters?
> 
> DL'd Ep 2 and seeded both last night.



It slips out, now and again....moreso after a few. :lol: Some people are amused at the fact that it gets broader as the night wears on...


----------



## Interloper (15/1/09)

Doc said:


> I think it is something similar to this.
> Looked to be more copper though.
> 
> Doc



Yeah it was a shiny copper for sure...

I ran a translation over that page using Babel Fish to get it into English and got some interesting results!


Give to friends your own beer out
Own beer to birthdays, celebrations, grill party
Drink variety instead of a-folded
Not sure what a-folded is, but I'm sure variety beats it hands down.


----------



## Doc (15/1/09)

Yeah, I reckon it was more like this one.







From here

Doc


----------



## buttersd70 (15/1/09)

To quote the great Andy Pipkin....
" I want that one."


----------



## Interloper (15/1/09)

Oh stop I'm getting a chubby!


----------



## Fermented (15/1/09)

Einfalt, falsely translated as 'A-fold' also means innocence or simplicity.  

So, in context they mean have some variety instead of something so ordinary.

Und ja, ich sprech' Deutsch.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## 0M39A (15/1/09)

lol, saw when ep 1 came out on my private tracker and i thought it was a wine show!

will dl when i get home.


----------



## vicelore (15/1/09)

DL ep 2 atm and seeding both..

Looking forward to watching it tonight.. About time a beer show came out. 

Searh beer or brewing in mini nova and get nothing...

Cheers Vice.


----------



## Screwtop (15/1/09)

Doc said:


> Yeah, I reckon it was more like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And we think we overinvest in brew kit, that thing is around AU$4,750.00


----------



## buttersd70 (15/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> And we think we overinvest in brew kit, that thing is around AU$4,750.00



Not a problem if your a TV star. :lol: 
Typical Kentish solution, throw money at the problem and it will go away.  (sorry to all Kentish hankey-waving stick-bangers, out there, I have issues with this particular county that are not personally related to yourselves.)

Looks like Oz will be using bucket-in-bucket for his, from the advice he was getting in Northumberland....will be interesting to see the difference....even if, apparatly and confidentially, both tast like shyte.


----------



## Doc (20/1/09)

When is the next episode due ? Tomorrow ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Interloper (20/1/09)

Doc said:


> When is the next episode due ? Tomorrow ?
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Yup, see The BBC site here
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00grswy/upcoming
Looks like whisky time in Ep 3


----------



## Doc (21/1/09)

Sounds great.
It is airing now.
Hope someone in the UK has their recorder going 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## np1962 (21/1/09)

Have Uploaded episode three on my usual site

Episode 3 is available HERE

Episode 2 is available HERE

Episode 1 available HERE


Enjoy. Cheers.

Nige P


----------



## QldKev (21/1/09)

First time I've seen this thread; just started all 3. Will leave up for seeding for awhile.

QldKev


----------



## np1962 (21/1/09)

Can those that download this morning please seed as I will need to cut back from noon today for a while.

Thanks
Nige.


----------



## Doc (21/1/09)

Awesome. Thanks NigeP62.
Will leave it seeded until the weekend at least.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Sully (21/1/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Can those that download this morning please seed as I will need to cut back from noon today for a while.
> 
> Thanks
> Nige.





Love your work Nige.... Thanks a tonne :icon_cheers: 


I am still seeding eps 1 & 2 as well.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## np1962 (21/1/09)

Sully said:


> Love your work Nige.... Thanks a tonne :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> I am still seeding eps 1 & 2 as well.
> ...



Thanks Sully and Doc.
May be able to give more bandwidth later, just realised my month ends midnight tomorrow and I have a few Gig left still.

Nige


----------



## np1962 (21/1/09)

My job here is done!
Two dozen seeds on ep3 already.
Will be back next week with ep4, same beer time, same beer channel.

Cheers
Nige :icon_cheers:


----------



## PostModern (21/1/09)

Great work Nige. I am seeding 1 and two and will hook into ep3 and leave it going for as long as people need it. Slow link, but better than none.


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/1/09)

NigeP62 said:


> My job here is done!
> Two dozen seeds on ep3 already.
> Will be back next week with ep4, same beer time, same beer channel.
> 
> ...



Thanks Nige... You are indeed the Robin Hood of the HB Community. Hitting the torrents as I type.  

Warren -


----------



## cozmocracker (21/1/09)

sounds like a cool series, heres a simple question, how do i keep track of a thread like this one? i wouldnt want to miss an episode, is there a button somewhere?

thanks coz


----------



## np1962 (21/1/09)

cozmocracker said:


> sounds like a cool series, heres a simple question, how do i keep track of a thread like this one? i wouldnt want to miss an episode, is there a button somewhere?
> 
> thanks coz




Coz,
Just above the first post on this page you will see an Options buton on the right of the page, click it and select Track Topic.

Nige


----------



## cozmocracker (22/1/09)

cheers Nige,

i swear im going blind, maybe im drinking to much?mmmm doubt it!

cheers coz


----------



## WitWonder (24/1/09)

Bit disappointing this show. Doesn't deal a great deal into the whole brewing caper (well, so far) and just seems like two old gits arguing with each other alot of the time. I like James May on TG, but is it just me or does the relationship with Oz seem strained for the most part? Anyhoo, I suppose I'll keep watching as it's about beer and, let's face it, there isn't much else on tv particularly interesting.


----------



## mwd (24/1/09)

WitWonder said:


> Bit disappointing this show. Doesn't deal a great deal into the whole brewing caper (well, so far) and just seems like two old gits arguing with each other alot of the time. I like James May on TG, but is it just me or does the relationship with Oz seem strained for the most part? Anyhoo, I suppose I'll keep watching as it's about beer and, let's face it, there isn't much else on tv particularly interesting.



I think that is most of the general appeal Captain Slow and Oz Clark wizecracking each other.
I haven't seen any episodes yet so I am guessing James May is trying to teach Oz the in and outs of beer after two series of wine bafoonery.


----------



## np1962 (28/1/09)

Have Uploaded episode four on my usual site

Episode 4 is available HERE

Episode 3 is available HERE

Episode 2 is available HERE

Episode 1 available HERE


Enjoy. Cheers.

Nige P


----------



## Interloper (28/1/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Have Uploaded episode four on my usual site
> 
> Episode 4 is available HERE
> 
> ...


Thanks Nige, my private tracker usually has these first thing, but wasn't there when I checked. Good Gig!

:lol:


----------



## np1962 (28/1/09)

Interloper said:


> Thanks Nige, my private tracker usually has these first thing, but wasn't there when I checked. Good Gig!
> 
> :lol:




Also get this from a private tracker, use two but one usually delays stuff for a number of hours before allowing download. the other one doesn't but I need to keep up a quota of uploads to use it.

Nige


----------



## Doc (28/1/09)

Awesome NigeP62. 
Will seed again.
Uploaded 13 Gb on Ep3. 

Doc


----------



## Interloper (28/1/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Also get this from a private tracker, use two but one usually delays stuff for a number of hours before allowing download. the other one doesn't but I need to keep up a quota of uploads to use it.
> 
> Nige



Not TL is it?
 
I didn't see it there yet (hate having to keep my ratio up)


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/1/09)

Interloper said:


> Not TL is it?
> 
> I didn't see it there yet (hate having to keep my ratio up)



Thanks again Nige! Will reseed also.

Hey for those who want some quick viewing on their TV Big W have a special at the moment they're selling DVD players that play .avi, mpeg, xVid, Divx etc. Comes with a USB port and SD card reader. No burnin' discs whoot! Also has a HDMI input. Plays the files from Oz and James full screen with a nice, tight resolution.

Only $70 too. B) 

Warren -


----------



## np1962 (28/1/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Thanks again Nige! Will reseed also.
> 
> Hey for those who want some quick viewing on their TV Big W have a special at the moment they're selling DVD players that play .avi, mpeg, xVid, Divx etc. Comes with a USB port and SD card reader. No burnin' discs whoot! Also has a HDMI input. Plays the files from Oz and James full screen with a nice, tight resolution.
> 
> ...



Cool, I can go laptop to 120cm plasma via HDMI, makes for good viewing and yeah no need to burn discs.

Interloper, no not TL.

Nige


----------



## davewaldo (28/1/09)

Hi everyone, thanks for posting these videos!

Any chance more people could seed eps 1 & 2 please??? Those eps are going reaaaaally slow....

Cheers :icon_cheers: 

Dave


----------



## np1962 (28/1/09)

This gets more popular by the week.
40 odd seeders already for Ep4.
My work here is done.
Until next week.

Enjoy
Nige


----------



## PostModern (28/1/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Thanks again Nige! Will reseed also.
> 
> Hey for those who want some quick viewing on their TV Big W have a special at the moment they're selling DVD players that play .avi, mpeg, xVid, Divx etc. Comes with a USB port and SD card reader. No burnin' discs whoot! Also has a HDMI input. Plays the files from Oz and James full screen with a nice, tight resolution.
> 
> ...



I went thru a few of these cheapies. Problems like stuttering playback in "busy" scenes, unrecognised formats, and premature death. Ended up getting a WD-TV Media Player. Just a simple black box with a remote and two USB ports. So far, it's played everything I could throw at it. For $199 it's a bit steep, but good.


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/1/09)

PostModern said:


> I went thru a few of these cheapies. Problems like stuttering playback in "busy" scenes, unrecognised formats, and premature death. Ended up getting a WD-TV Media Player. Just a simple black box with a remote and two USB ports. So far, it's played everything I could throw at it. For $199 it's a bit steep, but good.



So far, so good with it PM, I've only played .AVI thus far and it's been OK. I guess at $70 if I get two year's value from it I'll be happy. I've also heard some saying a hot-rodded Xbox will do similar things?

This is the one I got.

Warren -


----------



## WitWonder (29/1/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> So far, so good with it PM, I've only played .AVI thus far and it's been OK. I guess at $70 if I get two year's value from it I'll be happy. I've also heard some saying a hot-rodded Xbox will do similar things?
> 
> This is the one I got.
> 
> Warren -



Yes, I use a modded xbox which plays anything without a need for converting/burning. Play straight off your PC assuming you have it networked. They were selling second hand ones from EB Games for around $60 if I recall. You will need to mod it though which involves basically installing another OS on it. Plenty of guides on the net for it.


----------



## WarmBeer (29/1/09)

WitWonder said:


> Yes, I use a modded xbox which plays anything without a need for converting/burning. Play straight off your PC assuming you have it networked. They were selling second hand ones from EB Games for around $60 if I recall. You will need to mod it though which involves basically installing another OS on it. Plenty of guides on the net for it.



+1 on the XBMC (XBox Media Centre). Have been running it for about 3 years now, plays absolutely everything.

Take the xbox to a computer swap meet and there's usually someone there can mod it and put in a larger hard drive for about $50 + parts.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/1/09)

WarmBeer said:


> +1 on the XBMC (XBox Media Centre). Have been running it for about 3 years now, plays absolutely everything.
> 
> Take the xbox to a computer swap meet and there's usually someone there can mod it and put in a larger hard drive for about $50 + parts.



Hmmm just reading up on it. Bit of a shame we traded our daughter's Xbox recently for nowt (she now plays a Wii and R4 Gameboy Advance). It (Xbox) could have been reborn.  

Warren -


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/1/09)

About a week after getting my XBox I took it in to be chipped/add hard drive. Great thing to do. I spent a while renting games from the video store and downloading them. Cheap games! Though I still think $6 is a rip off for that crappy 'Peter Jackson's King Kong' game.


----------



## mwd (30/1/09)

Just started downloading but Episode 1 and 2 are painfully slow the joys of being away from home.

Still busy trying to catch up on Terminator Sarah Connar Chronicles MkV,s as well going to be a busy weekend.

And there is Lost, 24, and Fringe to catch up on.


----------



## Screwtop (30/1/09)

Been seeding ep 3 & 4 will have to move them to DVD soon.


----------



## quantocks (30/1/09)

You can always buy a 47 dollar preowned Xbox1 and mod it with XBMC for free. If you're in Sydney I can help you out no dramas. It'll play any format except the high def rips that are massive.


----------



## troopa (31/1/09)

+1 Xbox been running mine for about 4 years now
had a 360 
have a PS3
both tay they can do it better
but it takes so long to get it up and running and then theres transcoding or on the fly decoding and its just all too much a pain in the arse

and they still cant play what an xbox can

Also if you go to buy a 2nd hand unit head to places like cash converters or your local pawn shop
EB and the likes wont purchase units that have had the security stickers punchered(means thats its most likely already been modded)
so at cahsies just turn it over have a look to see if all the security stickers have been punchered (then you can negotiate to buy it cheaper because they are not alolowed to sell moddified Xboxs  )


----------



## Ross (31/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> Been seeding ep 3 & 4 will have to move them to DVD soon.



hi michael,

any chance of making a 2nd DVD copy - this torrent lark has me beat....

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (31/1/09)

Ross said:


> hi michael,
> 
> any chance of making a 2nd DVD copy - this torrent lark has me beat....
> 
> cheers Ross



Will be down one day next week Ross, have a meeting in Burleigh. Will burn the eps to DVD for you.

Screwy


----------



## Ross (31/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> Will be down one day next week Ross, have a meeting in Burleigh. Will burn the eps to DVD for you.
> 
> Screwy



you're a bloody legend Michael, thank you :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers ross


----------



## Jazman (31/1/09)

Tropical brewer try usenet maybee a reader like alt binz and try there as lot have full speed and 160 day retention


----------



## mwd (2/2/09)

thanks Jaz got them down enventually. Thats what you get when have about 6 files all in a line waiting to download.


----------



## np1962 (4/2/09)

Due to other commitments I will be uploading this weeks Ep5 a little later than the last few weeks.
Hope to get it up around noon.

Nige


----------



## Franko (4/2/09)

quantocks said:


> You can always buy a 47 dollar preowned Xbox1 and mod it with XBMC for free. If you're in Sydney I can help you out no dramas. It'll play any format except the high def rips that are massive.



Quantocks,
can you help me out obtaining one of these

Franko


----------



## np1962 (4/2/09)

Have Uploaded episode five on my usual site

Episode 5 is available HERE

Episode 4 is available HERE

Episode 3 is available HERE

Episode 2 is available HERE

Episode 1 available HERE


Enjoy. Cheers.

Nige P


----------



## mrpolly (4/2/09)

Thank you Nige, Loving this show.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/2/09)

mrpolly said:


> Thank you Nige, Loving this show.



+1 Oz and James may not be overly beer-specific but they make one of the better duos I've seen. That scene with the Romanian GPS voice in Ireland had me laughing too. :icon_cheers: 

Hoping to have ep. 5 ready for viewing tonight. I'll reseed too.

Warren -


----------



## np1962 (4/2/09)

Am also enjoying this, quite lightweight but entertaining and contains lots of shots of beer! :icon_cheers: 
Was sitting drinking the Brewdogs Punk IPA while watching Ep4 and they were talking to the brewers, really nice beer.
Ep5 shows them 'discovering' the beer discussed in this thread.
Glad everyone is enjoying this.

Cheers 
Nige :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Jazman (4/2/09)

cant wait till next week to see how bad the hb beers are oz kits and bits could be different


----------



## FreemanDC (4/2/09)

Yay !!!! Ep5 is up

Will bee seeding up restricted for a bit. average around 160kbs upload.


----------



## stueywhytcross (4/2/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Have Uploaded episode five on my usual site
> 
> Episode 5 is available HERE
> 
> ...



thanks nige, top show.
reseeding.


----------



## scoundrel (4/2/09)

im loving this show cheers nige
and where can i get some of this punk ipa? home brew is it? if it is can you send me the recipe. i quite like the sound of punk inpired beer, being a punk myself.


----------



## Franko (4/2/09)

thanks nige I'm liking this the more it goes on

Franko


----------



## np1962 (4/2/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> im loving this show cheers nige
> and where can i get some of this punk ipa? home brew is it? if it is can you send me the recipe. i quite like the sound of punk inpired beer, being a punk myself.




Not HB, got it from www.slowbeer.com.au

Nige


----------



## Doogiechap (4/2/09)

Is there any chance that someone could reseed ep1 for a bit ? I'm about halfway there but it's run dry :-(
Looking forward to watching them Nig 
Many thanks !
Cheers
Doug


----------



## winkle (4/2/09)

Would anyone in Brissy would like to burn some copies of this series - happy to pay for materials etc and beers for effort.
My PC is too retarded for torrents <_<


----------



## James Squire (4/2/09)

Doogiechap said:


> Is there any chance that someone could reseed ep1 for a bit ? I'm about halfway there but it's run dry :-(
> Looking forward to watching them Nig
> Many thanks !
> Cheers
> Doug



Should be up and running again now Doug.

JS.


----------



## Doogiechap (4/2/09)

James Squire said:


> Should be up and running again now Doug.
> 
> JS.



I'm feeling the love  5 seeds and one peer 
Cheers fellas :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (4/2/09)

winkle said:


> Would anyone in Brissy would like to burn some copies of this series - happy to pay for materials etc and beers for effort.
> My PC is too retarded for torrents <_<




winky.... Screwtop is dropping me off the episodes tomorrow, i'll run you off a copy. Grain arrived today as well.

cheers Ross


----------



## Weizguy (5/2/09)

Doogiechap said:


> Is there any chance that someone could reseed ep1 for a bit ? I'm about halfway there but it's run dry :-(
> Looking forward to watching them Nig
> Many thanks !
> Cheers
> Doug


Thanks to all for re-seeding. My Ep 1 just finished downloading so I'm watching it at about 3 AM.
I got up to check a ridiculously frivolous purchase on eBay.
Oh, and it looks like I won.

Can someone link me to a Dummies guide to Torrent'ing? I'd like to re-seed but have little clue, but I'm sure I'll pick it up quickly. Not quite sure how I got this episode, as I've had BitTorrent for a year and couldn't work it out. Wot a boof-head! :lol: 

Back to Ep 1
Les out


----------



## bigfridge (5/2/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Thanks to all for re-seeding. My Ep 1 just finished downloading so I'm watching it at about 3 AM.
> I got up to check a ridiculously frivolous purchase on eBay.
> Oh, and it looks like I won.
> 
> ...



Hi'Ya Les,

To re-seed you just do nothing - so you should be good at this 

Your torrent client will be providing uploads while you are downloading. By leaving your torrent client running after the download has finished you will still be uploading. There is more info at http://www.what-is-torrent.com/

Speaking of frivolous - I couldn't let the opportunity pass to gloat that I am back in the US (just a quick trip - 1 week) and at our hotel bar last night they had Widmer Hefe as one of the beers available for the 2 hour happy hour where all drinks were free ! Not bad to wash down the Arizona dust. The resaurant had Fat Tyre Amber as well.


Dave


----------



## Ross (5/2/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I got up to check a ridiculously frivolous purchase on eBay.
> Oh, and it looks like I won.
> 
> Les out



nice score Les...they look great.

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (5/2/09)

Ross said:


> winky.... Screwtop is dropping me off the episodes tomorrow, i'll run you off a copy. Grain arrived today as well.
> 
> cheers Ross



Ta Ross :super: .


----------



## Klemmstein (5/2/09)

Hi All,

Scored two hosts and only averaging about 10 KB/s DL.

This is going to take awhile.....

Cheers,

K


----------



## Weizguy (6/2/09)

Doogiechap said:


> Is there any chance that someone could reseed ep1 for a bit ? I'm about halfway there but it's run dry :-(
> Looking forward to watching them Nig
> Many thanks !
> Cheers
> Doug


Seeding now, according to the man with the bigfridge.


----------



## hoppinmad (7/2/09)

Oz Clarke is so annoying in this! He should just leave the comedy to James May. Am I the only one who thinks so?


----------



## mwd (7/2/09)

HoppinMad said:


> Oz Clarke is so annoying in this! He should just leave the comedy to James May. Am I the only one who thinks so?



I quite like the two together. The series would be dead boring if they just used one or the other.

This revue sums it all up nicely IMHO Times Online 
Whatever your point of view.


----------



## vicelore (7/2/09)

I agree HoppingMad.

I would like to have a beer with Oz but he is annoying in this.. Too over the top and for fark sakes STOP CLOSING YOUR DAM EYES EVERY TIME YOU TASTE SOMETHING..

Apart from that Good series though.. 

Cheers Vice.


----------



## atkinsonr (7/2/09)

I reckon they are at their funniest when May is taking the piss out of Oz, who is trying to be serious and share information.

I am enjoying this show, and I look forward every episode - but I have to say that I think the BBC researchers haven't done quite such a sterling job as one would expect.

I'm not as down on it as Pete Brown, but a shade disappointed none the less. At least it's tonnes more entertaining and informative than that Morrissey Fox crap last year!

Thanks for sharing Nige!

Cheers
Richy


----------



## hoppinmad (7/2/09)

It was good to learn how to drink guinness properly I must say. I didn't know you weren't supposed to drink the head!


----------



## Screwtop (7/2/09)

Now who would we pair Merc with to do one of these in OZ ??? Food for thought :lol:


----------



## Weizguy (7/2/09)

Screwtop said:


> Now who would we pair Merc with to do one of these in OZ ??? Food for thought :lol:


Pick me, pick me!  

and can someone please seed Ep 2. The others came over overnight, unlike Ep 1, which took 2 weeks. There is a huge gap in my llibrary now. Aaaaarrrrggghh! :huh: 
Les

P.S. Thanks for the feedback on the tap handles, Ross. I'm through the pain of the cost now.


----------



## flattop (7/2/09)

i would seed but i have no idea how to load a tracker

Ok sorted it


----------



## jagerbrau (9/2/09)

watched up to episode 5 and it said coming up in episode 6. went to BBC website and there is a 6. Has anyone seen or found it on line.


----------



## Mercs Own (9/2/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Pick me, pick me!
> 
> and can someone please seed Ep 2. The others came over overnight, unlike Ep 1, which took 2 weeks. There is a huge gap in my llibrary now. Aaaaarrrrggghh! :huh:
> Les
> ...



I am open to bribes....ah I mean suggestions!

Any one feel like burning me a copy - with three daughters going hell for leather on my bandwidth I dont think I can do the seeding thing!?!?

I have heard about the show but not seen it. Just come back from shooting in the Bellarine Peninsula, tried some Bellarine Brewing Co beer - pretty damned tasty, cooked lunch for 50 people on the beach including Brian Watson who was in town chatting to the Bellarine guys. Good blokes! Off to WA to shoot at Margaret River and hopefully at Little Creatures in Freo or Bootleg in MR. 

Look forward to seeing the DVD's of these guys as I have tried to get a beer show up here to no avail so it would be good to see what they do that could translate to working here.

cheers


----------



## np1962 (9/2/09)

jagerbrau said:


> watched up to episode 5 and it said coming up in episode 6. went to BBC website and there is a 6. Has anyone seen or found it on line.




Ep 6 wont air until Tuesday night UK time(Wednesday morning here), Will get it up as soon as I can. 
Usually around 10.00am eastern.

Nige

Edit- There is actually 8 episodes in total.


----------



## buttersd70 (9/2/09)

Mercs Own said:


> Any one feel like burning me a copy - with three daughters going hell for leather on my bandwidth I dont think I can do the seeding thing!?!?



Happy to. WIll do beer hunter as well if you don't already have it.....

but if I can be a cheeky git and charge you for it.....say, one signed photo of your dad? been a big Gus fan since I was a lad.....  Many happy memories of my late da' banging on the cofee table in frustration whilst watching the fights.... 

Edit...pm me details for posting. (if you trust I'm not a stalker...  )


----------



## Ross (9/2/09)

Watched the 1st 5 episodes back to back yesterday (Thanks Screwy).
Loved it :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## jagerbrau (9/2/09)

good cant wait to see the rest. great job...


----------



## mwd (10/2/09)

jagerbrau said:


> good cant wait to see the rest. great job...



+1 fantastic job by NigeP62 a real star.  We would be waiting 2 years to see this on SBS if Long Way Down is anything to go on.


----------



## kirem (10/2/09)

I have seeded all eps 1-5.


----------



## tyoung (10/2/09)

I'm a late starter to this thread but I've been enjoying this series too.

I surprised no-one's mentioned the brew that Oz tries to make with the rosemary and tea - never heard of doing that before.

btw - There is a site called www.uknova.com which is a reliable and fast source of TV shows from the mother country. I don't know how easy it is to get a membership, though but it's worth a try. 

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## Cortez The Killer (10/2/09)

http://www.thebox.bz/

Is good too for UK programming

Cheers


----------



## pbrosnan (10/2/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Thanks again Nige! Will reseed also.
> 
> Comes with a USB port and SD card reader. No burnin' discs whoot!
> Only $70 too. B)
> ...



Get yourself a wireless media player. No copying files at all, run straight from the networked PC, even bigger whoot. You won't get one for $70 though.


----------



## mwd (10/2/09)

tyoung said:


> I'm a late starter to this thread but I've been enjoying this series too.
> 
> I surprised no-one's mentioned the brew that Oz tries to make with the rosemary and tea - never heard of doing that before.
> 
> ...



Tea used in home winemaking to add tannins not sure why in beer. But all should be revealed in this weeks episode when the homebrews are tested out. Should be interesting.
Anybody ever seen one of those machines James May is using ? 
Looks like an expensive toy for the wealthy brewers. The sample he was tasting looked very pale.


----------



## np1962 (11/2/09)

Have Uploaded episode six on my usual site

Episode 6 is available HERE

Episode 5 is available HERE

Episode 4 is available HERE

Episode 3 is available HERE

Episode 2 is available HERE

Episode 1 available HERE


Enjoy. Cheers.

Nige P


----------



## np1962 (11/2/09)

While this is available elsewhere the torrents I put up are only publicised here.
This means that when you seed these torrents you are, as far as possible, only sharing your MB allowance with other AHB members.
For those with limited allowances this means you are not giving to those with little interest in our group.

Nige


----------



## GumbyOne (11/2/09)

Cheers Nige, great series :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sully (11/2/09)

Cheers again Nige.

I will dl eps 6 & seed eps 1-6 during the nights as SWMBO has an internet based business and gets the shites if I hog the bandwidth during the day . I havent had a chance to watch these as yet  .

Sully


----------



## np1962 (11/2/09)

I may be feeble minded but I found this funny,
One peer downloading Ep2 is from Israel, his torrent client is called BitLord  

Nige


----------



## mwd (12/2/09)

Well did a bit of a google and found the James May Caravan Home Brewing Machine.

Not cheap at 1900 UK Pounds Brumas Brewing Machine

So thats where the BBC License money goes  .

I asked James if I could have it after he has finished with it but apparently Clarkson is going to connect a V8 motor to it. I can have the Roller for fifty quid though. B)


----------



## kirem (12/2/09)

NigeP62 said:


> I may be feeble minded but I found this funny,
> One peer downloading Ep2 is from Israel, his torrent client is called BitLord
> 
> Nige




Do you reckon he yit the wrong key?


----------



## eamonnfoley (12/2/09)

NigeP62 said:


> While this is available elsewhere the torrents I put up are only publicised here.
> This means that when you seed these torrents you are, as far as possible, only sharing your MB allowance with other AHB members.
> For those with limited allowances this means you are not giving to those with little interest in our group.
> 
> Nige




And because we are all in Australia the download rate was huge - was getting it at 400k/sec!

Thanks!


----------



## np1962 (18/2/09)

Have Uploaded episode seven on my usual site

Episode 7 is available HERE

Episode 6 is available HERE

Episode 5 is available HERE

Episode 4 is available HERE

Episode 3 is available HERE

Episode 2 is available HERE

Episode 1 available HERE


Enjoy. Cheers.

Nige P


----------



## vicelore (18/2/09)

Is that the last ep for the series Nige ?

Cheers mate. Good stuff.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/2/09)

2 more eps? You beauty. Wiki stated there were only 5 ??

That's a bonus. :beer: 

Thanks again Nige.

Warren -


----------



## np1962 (18/2/09)

vicelore said:


> Is that the last ep for the series Nige ?
> 
> Cheers mate. Good stuff.




Vice,
One more to go next week.

Nige


----------



## buttersd70 (18/2/09)

As always, super big thanks to Nige for his efforts.


----------



## mwd (18/2/09)

buttersd70 said:


> As always, super big thanks to Nige for his efforts.



+1 AND Morris Dancers for Butters favourite bloop bloop thread :lol: 

My computer / router now suddenly refuses to port forward at all and I have been trying for two days to sort it with no luck and everything seems to be set up correctly :angry:


----------



## buttersd70 (18/2/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> +1 AND Morris Dancers for Butters favourite bloop bloop thread :lol:



Never trust a Morris dancer....they only way to get that level of evil is to crossbreed a clown with a mime..... :unsure:


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/2/09)

Something to digest :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## muckey (18/2/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Never trust a Morris dancer....they only way to get that level of evil is to crossbreed a clown with a mime..... :unsure:



get thee away foul demon. next thing you'll start talking about maypole dancers



warrenlw63 said:


> Something to digest :lol:
> 
> Warren -




....stick bangin', 'anky wavin', knickerbocker wearin'...............


----------



## WitWonder (18/2/09)

Good work Nige, though I have to say it's too slow for me tonight and I've had to download these from Usenet - I need it NOW!!!


----------



## muckey (18/2/09)

missed the post before having to leave for work.

Will leave it seed for a few days like the last couple

cheers Nige, you're a gentleman and scholar


----------



## mwd (18/2/09)

Seeding also seems pretty busy.

Must say last weeks real beer competition was a complete farce bottling just before judging was pushing the limits a bit too much. All in the aid of entertainment. + brick crown capper.


----------



## Screwtop (18/2/09)

Ta Nige, seeding Ep7 ATM, suck it up brewers.


Screwy


----------



## NickB (18/2/09)

Downloading now and will seed E7 over the next few days where possible....

Loving this series!

Cheers


----------



## schooey (18/2/09)

Downloaded and seeding Ep 7... Could someone re-seed Ep 6 please? Can't get a source for it..


----------



## muckey (18/2/09)

schooey said:


> Downloaded and seeding Ep 7... Could someone re-seed Ep 6 please? Can't get a source for it..



have reopened the seed for ep 5 and 6. They should start from the same links provided in Nige's post because I just reloaded the torrents back int utorrent


----------



## redbeard (18/2/09)

Nige, ep6 is not found on the torrent server  
ep7 came down ok.


----------



## muckey (18/2/09)

b*gger the trackers aren't connecting for the episodes

seems somebody managed to get a connection for 5 but 6 doesnt seem to be happy at the moment. will work on it


----------



## muckey (19/2/09)

OK seems I managed to get ep 6 happening - there's 1 connection downloading at the moment

Hopefully Nige can sort it all out

Hope I didn't mess anything up for him though :unsure:


----------



## np1962 (19/2/09)

Muckey said:


> OK seems I managed to get ep 6 happening - there's 1 connection downloading at the moment
> 
> Hopefully Nige can sort it all out
> 
> Hope I didn't mess anything up for him though :unsure:




Unsure what problems were experienced overnight, maybe internet gremlins  
The links all seem ok now.
Someone in Sydney getting Ep6 this morning at 200kB/s.

Nige


----------



## Sully (19/2/09)

Forgot to open Utorrent before going to bed last night - bugger. If anyone needs eps 1 - 7, I usually leave them seeding between 10pm to 6am - IF I remember to start damn program <_< . 

Cheers

Sully

EDIT: BIGUPS to Nige :beerbang:


----------



## InCider (19/2/09)

I'm seeding 5-7....after I've snatched 'em 

Thanks Nige, they're cracker funny


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/2/09)

I'm getting 9 seeds for ep6? Something wrong there.  

Warren -


----------



## schooey (19/2/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Someone in Sydney getting Ep6 this morning at 200kB/s.



B) ..... thanks for putting all this together, Nige, stellar job. Cheers to Muckey for your help last night too


----------



## Doogiechap (23/2/09)

I've tried to get Ep 6 a dozen odd times over the past few days but keep getting this 

Aborting the torrent as it was rejected by the tracker while not connected to any peers. Message from the tracker: unregistered torrent, (at Mon Feb 23 '09 @ 


Any thoughts ??
Ep 7 came down in a flash B) .
Thanks again for your efforts Nig !!
Cheers
Doug


----------



## muckey (24/2/09)

I've had utorrent closed for the last couple of days but I just reopened it with ep 5, 6 and 7 seeding.

Wanna try again and see if 6 works a little better now


----------



## lagers44 (24/2/09)

Just downloading 5,6 &7 , will be finished in a few minutes & will seed till about 11:30pm when the PC reboots , so you have till then to suck it through the big university bandwidth pipeline.  

Lagers


----------



## Ross (24/2/09)

Nige,

Hopefully see the last episode (8) up tomorrow?

Thanks heaps Nige, this series has been great.

Cheers Ross


----------



## np1962 (24/2/09)

Ross said:


> Nige,
> 
> Hopefully see the last episode (8) up tomorrow?
> 
> ...




Thanks Ross,
Will get ep 8 up as soon as I can tomorrow.

Doogiechap,
Hope you are getting Ep6, I can't see any problems and others are getting it so not sure what the trouble was.

Nige


----------



## redbeard (24/2/09)

Nige / Doogie,

I had the same msg last week about EP6, but started working again in a day or so ...

cheers


----------



## Moray (24/2/09)

Thanks Nige for this great series.

I'm seeding all episodes so far, but I've only got a slow uplink so it will be a bit slow.


----------



## np1962 (25/2/09)

Have Uploaded the final episode, thanks to all for your support with seeding these.

Episode 8 is available HERE

Episode 7 is available HERE

Episode 6 is available HERE

Episode 5 is available HERE

Episode 4 is available HERE

Episode 3 is available HERE

Episode 2 is available HERE

Episode 1 available HERE

Would be willing to put these on disc for those who would like a copy, probably for Adelaide based guys/gals. Maybe others interstate can do the same for those who have ben unable to download torrents.


Enjoy. Cheers.

Nige P


----------



## muckey (25/2/09)

Cheers Nige

have started the d/l and will leave to seed as usual


----------



## mwd (25/2/09)

Excellent stuff Nige 

Seeding  

What's next ? will be getting withdrawal symptoms now that this series has finished.

will have to search out the California Wine series. :huh:


----------



## stueywhytcross (25/2/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Excellent stuff Nige
> 
> Seeding
> 
> ...



Cheer Nige, top work.
Oz and James Big Wine adventure series 1 (France) and series 2 (California) are both extremely good watching, highly reccommend them.


----------



## np1962 (25/2/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Excellent stuff Nige
> 
> Seeding
> 
> ...




Try This Site, new series online with some chick visiting micros in the States, not bad.
Or This One

Nige


----------



## browndog (1/3/09)

Guys, what program do you need to watch these files ? I downloaded episode 1 and 2 last night, but cannot open them with the windows media player in my desk top running XP or my lap top running vista. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (1/3/09)

Browndog,

Just do a google search for 'windows essentials codec pack' and download & install it.

Should let WMP play almost any file out there 

Cheers


----------



## browndog (1/3/09)

NickB said:


> Browndog,
> 
> Just do a google search for 'windows essentials codec pack' and download & install it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Nick


----------



## captaincleanoff (1/3/09)

browndog said:


> Guys, what program do you need to watch these files ? I downloaded episode 1 and 2 last night, but cannot open them with the windows media player in my desk top running XP or my lap top running vista.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Or use VLC media player. Its a free program that will play almost any media file.

Thanks for these videos! Am downloading now


----------



## Hogan (1/3/09)

browndog said:


> Guys, what program do you need to watch these files ? I downloaded episode 1 and 2 last night, but cannot open them with the windows media player in my desk top running XP or my lap top running vista.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Download the VLC media player. But you need to 'check' the 'open with' option on the media download icon.


Cheers, Hoges.


Just too quick for me captain.


----------



## reVoxAHB (1/3/09)

NickB said:


> Browndog,
> 
> Just do a google search for 'windows essentials codec pack' and download & install it.
> 
> ...



The Combined Community Codec Pack on winblows is good, too. Recommended as it can find relative conflicts at install like media splitters, etc. and disable and/or resolve. 

reVox


----------



## NickB (1/3/09)

Oh, any Mac users having issues should try Perian, the universal codec pack for OS X 

Cheers


----------



## Moray (1/3/09)

The Standard cole2k codec pack is also pretty good

http://www.cole2k.net/codec-pack-standard.html


----------



## Interloper (2/3/09)

NickB said:


> Oh, any Mac users having issues should try Perian, the universal codec pack for OS X
> 
> Cheers



Love Perian - the swiss army knife of codec packs.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (2/3/09)

I'm using this at the moment

K-Lite Codec available here http://codecguide.com/

Handles pretty much everything and includes Media Player Classic

Also if people have a DivX compliant DVD Player - you can burn these on to a CD / DVD and watch them like a normal DVD - as with most .avi files

Look for the following symbol on your DVD Player

Cheers


----------



## mwd (2/3/09)

Also all good stuff available from www.free-codecs.com 

And the KMPlayer the newer top rated free everything player beating VLC in looks and ease of use. Very nice along with media player classic a must have.  

KMPlayer


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/3/09)

Shall seed ep 2-8 when downloaded

thanks Nige


----------



## Doogiechap (4/3/09)

NickB said:


> Oh, any Mac users having issues should try Perian, the universal codec pack for OS X
> 
> Cheers



Just a heads up that Perian whilst good can cause conflicts with Keynote with audio playback of multimedia files. My lappy was a source of much frustration until I found out about the little gem of info  .


----------



## Franko (4/3/09)

Anybody available to seed Neil Morrisseys risky business 

beers
Franko


----------



## Screwtop (4/3/09)

Franko said:


> Anybody available to seed Neil Morrisseys risky business
> 
> beers
> Franko




want it on DVD old mate?

Screwy


----------



## Sully (5/3/09)

browndog said:


> Guys, what program do you need to watch these files ? I downloaded episode 1 and 2 last night, but cannot open them with the windows media player in my desk top running XP or my lap top running vista.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Brownie, save your bandwidth, I can burn all 8 episodes to disc for you if you want. _May_ get to the mountain this weekend and can bring it then. If not shove it in the post.


Anyone else want one while I'm at it?

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Franko (5/3/09)

Screwtop said:


> want it on DVD old mate?
> 
> Screwy


That would be great Screwy I'll PM you my address

Thanks mate 
Franko


----------



## Ade42 (8/3/09)

Just been looking over the posts!

I'd like to throw in my two bob, I worked and helped design the Digital Cinema system some cinema's are using In Autsralia Wide so I know a fair bit about codecs and stuff. 

Firstly If you dont have the codec get Klite Codec pack, We used this on all the cinema players and it was the BEST codec pack by far (oh we had fun playing with all the others!)
http://www.free-codecs.com/K_lite_codec_pack_download.htm

get any version and when you install it It'll ask if you want to use the cut down "media player" that comes with it, de-select this, all you need are the codecs not all the players and guff, thats it intall it and then try to ply the files, IF all fails get VLC player, its Freaking great and if its your "prefered" media player on your computer you can "preview" Torrent files before they have completly downloaded, which is usefull, you have to download "some" of the file before you can preview it though, but it saves loads of time when you download some movie or show to find its not it.

Then if you want to watch in on your dvd player (if your dvd player can not hendel divx,xvid) 
Get VSO convert X to DVD . After using about 50 different bits of software from shitty freware ones to ones used in the mass duplication of DVD's VSO's one was 
1. the eaisest to use
2. Can convert ANYTHING to DVD even Youtube files. Yep i download youtube things and watch em on DVD's
3. By far it has the best Transform encoder, which (unless you fill the discs with stuff) virtaly has no loss in quality, Most if not all others you can SEE the quality degrade. 

It costs to registor it but on some of the Torrent sites there are "key's and Serials" get one of these and crack it. if you like it Buy It!!

On UKNOVA there is another series about people moving their lives around and there's an epp about a Micro Brewery, Quite good.


----------



## winkle (8/3/09)

Sully said:


> Brownie, save your bandwidth, I can burn all 8 episodes to disc for you if you want. _May_ get to the mountain this weekend and can bring it then. If not shove it in the post.
> 
> 
> Anyone else want one while I'm at it?
> ...



Hmmm, that'd be nice - a few beers for your trouble?


----------



## Sully (8/3/09)

winkle said:


> Hmmm, that'd be nice - a few beers for your trouble?



No probs Perry, PM me your postal addy..


:icon_cheers:


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/3/09)

I want to drag these episodes as well as some beer hunter episodes onto my ipod but it won't let me drag it into itunes. What program can I use to either

1- reformat it into the formats itunes likes, or
2- reformat it into the ipod video format that I'll get itunes to convert it into anyway.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## np1962 (29/3/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> I want to drag these episodes as well as some beer hunter episodes onto my ipod but it won't let me drag it into itunes. What program can I use to either
> 
> 1- reformat it into the formats itunes likes, or
> 2- reformat it into the ipod video format that I'll get itunes to convert it into anyway.
> ...




P&C,
Not tried this myself but is freeware and looks OK.
http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/

Nige


----------



## beersatan (29/3/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> I want to drag these episodes as well as some beer hunter episodes onto my ipod but it won't let me drag it into itunes. What program can I use to either
> 
> 1- reformat it into the formats itunes likes, or
> 2- reformat it into the ipod video format that I'll get itunes to convert it into anyway.
> ...



Quicktime will do it. It's a free download from apple and is good for both windows and macs.
Open each episode and then export to whatever format you want. It has a movie to MPEG4 option made just for you or you could convert to ipod if you want.
I thought it was a pretty good series. I've just finished ep 1 of their Cali wine series this afternoon and its seems just as good except no beer. Oh well, at least their heart is in the right place...


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/3/09)

NigeP62 said:


> P&C,
> Not tried this myself but is freeware and looks OK.
> http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/
> 
> Nige



Cheers, I'll give it a go.




beersatan said:


> Quicktime will do it. It's a free download from apple and is good for both windows and macs.
> Open each episode and then export to whatever format you want. It has a movie to MPEG4 option made just for you or you could convert to ipod if you want.
> I thought it was a pretty good series. I've just finished ep 1 of their Cali wine series this afternoon and its seems just as good except no beer. Oh well, at least their heart is in the right place...



I would, but I can't stand QuickTime. I barely tolerate iTunes.


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/4/09)

NigeP62 said:


> P&C,
> Not tried this myself but is freeware and looks OK.
> http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/
> 
> Nige



I've converted a few videos, but I started converting one today, and my virus checker reported that it was doing suspicious stuff- apparently it was doing things that it didn't want the computer to know. Hmm... I'm doing a few virus/spyware scans now.


----------



## Mercs Own (2/4/09)

I was talking to Roger Protz at the beer awards about this series and he was some what disapointed in it, particularly the ending.

http://www.beer-pages.com/2009/02/oz-james...nd-of-road.html

Yes it is great to have anything on the tele about beer and brewing but to take us on a journey and then proclaim they just want a good cup of tea? They didnt do that on their wine show.

I look forward to watching the whole thing but now I know the ending.....

Any one disappointed by it.....any one love....anyone think they can do better?


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/4/09)

Mercs Own said:


> I was talking to Roger Protz at the beer awards about this series and he was some what disapointed in it, particularly the ending.
> 
> http://www.beer-pages.com/2009/02/oz-james...nd-of-road.html
> 
> ...



The reviewer seemed to think that the show sought to be an in-depth analysis of British culture. However, it really wasn't so. Using the term 'intellectual coherence' to describe a show that at its essence was two blokes playing funny buggers while drunk reflects that he missed the point. I wasn't sitting on the edge of my seat at the end to find out what 'the drink of Britain' was because I knew that the show wasn't a serious one, just a fun one.


----------



## Fourstar (2/4/09)

As they were going through the 'drink of britain' at the end.. i said to myself... a-ha! They havn't covered tea in this series! Then i was like "nah, this is a alc beverage series." Turns out i was wrong!


----------



## christmasbender (19/4/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Have Uploaded the final episode, thanks to all for your support with seeding these.
> 
> Episode 8 is available HERE
> 
> ...





hi


just rying to download eps 5 - 8. any chance people could seed for me?

cheers

christmasbender


----------



## slacka (19/4/09)

If you use VLC, make sure you use the --vout=caca option.
e.g.
C:\>vlc --vout=caca video.avi


----------



## crazyhorse (17/5/09)

Thanks for uploading these Nige, any chance someone can seed ep's 1 & 2 I only need a few more megs and I'll seed a while then.

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## scoundrel (17/5/09)

google search "isquint" its a program that just resises your vids so they can fit onto your ipod, itunes formats them itsself.


----------



## jlm (17/5/09)

Just noticed this series has popped up on pay TV. Its on lifestyle food at 3-30 this arvo for those (like me) who can't be assed/dunno how to download it.


----------



## KHB (17/5/09)

What does it mean when your saying to seed it


----------



## mickoz (17/5/09)

Scotsman06 said:


> What does it mean when your saying to seed it



It means you have a full copy and make it available to others through the torrent.

Regards

Mick


----------



## Doogiechap (22/12/10)

Not worth a new thread but there is a new series called *Oz And Hugh Raise The Bar*
Description: 
Clarke and Hugh Dennis scour the British Isles for the
best independent drinks. In England's south they find
offal- and jellyfish-flavoured beer and lauded sparkling
wines.

It may or may not be available to share at some places around the interweb h34r: 
I haven't seen it yet but there may be something of interest 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## adz1179 (23/12/10)

Doogiechap said:


> Not worth a new thread but there is a new series called *Oz And Hugh Raise The Bar*
> Description:
> Clarke and Hugh Dennis scour the British Isles for the
> best independent drinks. In England's south they find
> ...




There is also a new series called Brew Masters about the Dogfish head craft brewery in the US, each week focuses on the creation process of a new beer recipe... pretty good... its still in the first season, up to episode 5. it on the discovery chanel - saw it in the US, not sure if its here yet (dont have foxtel)... anyway, you can grab it from NZB Matrix (if you know how to use usenet) or searh the normal torrent sites....


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/12/10)

Doogiechap said:


> Not worth a new thread but there is a new series called *Oz And Hugh Raise The Bar*
> Description:
> Clarke and Hugh Dennis scour the British Isles for the
> best independent drinks. In England's south they find
> ...



James has been dumped!


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (23/12/10)

Doogiechap said:


> In England's south they find
> offal- and jellyfish-flavoured beer and lauded sparkling



Sounds like Sharps Rock to me. Awesome.


----------

